# Lake Seminole



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be fishing in Lake Seminole in Sneads Florida in September. 

Can someone give me some tips for catching bass.

Types of baits, colors, water dept etc

Thanks . . .


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Frog, Frog, and more Frog!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

suspending jerkbaits like rapala husky jerks work good in 3-5ft. of water around cover.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> Frog, Frog, and more Frog!


Can I have an AMEN!!!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Try four foot ditch and throw frogs and zoom toads in the pads....money!


----------



## yesitisrob (Jul 20, 2012)

We were up there last weekend. We dont actually fish the lake, we stay and fish on spring creek. In the stumps and lilly pads. In the stumps this last time crankbaits yellow with black backs did the best.


----------

